# Anyone hates anti-furries?



## Axelfox (Oct 22, 2009)

Because i was on one message board and they said that furries shag each other in fursuits,called them furry molestors,said that we are all kids and that one mad me mad,because i'm 32. And everytime i tried to correct them,they repeated the same stuff,and accused me of starting shit,when it's them who started the shit.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2009)

They are probably kids, media-fags (people who believe what they watch on t.v), and/or people who have had experiences with the furry fandom that went bad.


Just laugh and wave.


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 22, 2009)

Good point.


----------



## feilen (Oct 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They are probably kids, media-fags (people who believe what they watch on t.v), and/or people who have had experiences with the furry fandom that went bad.
> 
> 
> Just laugh and wave.



Tempted to sig this. But I'd have to do something with it, srs doesn't work for sigs


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2009)

feilen said:


> Tempted to sig this. But I'd have to do something with it, srs doesn't work for sigs



lol


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Oct 22, 2009)

It's like with anything - just ignore it. It's likely they haven't heard of much positive exposure of the furry fandom, and honestly, if all I'd ever heard of furries was from what I saw on TV or the majority of what I read on the internet, I'd have a very negative image of them, too. 

Don't let a few snide comments get you down.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 22, 2009)

Lol don't hate em cuz they don know I am a fur :V


----------



## Attaman (Oct 22, 2009)

For the most part?  No, not really.  A joke's been made, laugh at it.


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

Have you ever commented on youtube? It's far worse. People were yelling at me for getting angry at a video about WHY CANADA SUCKS when they themselves would likely kill someone for criticizing America.

Edit: The same applies to trade chat in WoW.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2009)

Dass said:


> Have you ever commented on youtube? It's far worse. People were yelling at me for getting angry at a video about WHY CANADA SUCKS when they themselves would likely kill someone for criticizing America.
> 
> Edit: The same applies to trade chat in WoW.



Pretty much, except with a few rearded bloggers from e-mail news blogs.
Have you ever read an e-mail news blog? It's awful and full of derailment.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 22, 2009)

They generalized. Oh well.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

no i dont hate them there entitled to there opinion


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 22, 2009)

You people still don't understand why you're one of the biggest targets on the internet.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 22, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You people still don't understand why you're one of the biggest targets on the internet.


What do you mean by "You people"?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 22, 2009)

Nope.  Don't hate them at all.  In fact, I know an anti-fur.  Cool guy.  Used to hang out on these forums too.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 22, 2009)

Cant be bothered to hate them, they're morons. It's a waste of energy.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 22, 2009)

It's not like they care if you hate them. In fact, they would prolly want you to hate them.


----------



## Axelfox (Oct 22, 2009)

And one board a conservative board, a person posted a pic of a African American with a afro and the word "pools closed"


----------



## selkie (Oct 22, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> And one board a conservative board, a person posted a pic of a African American with a afro and the word "pools closed"



Isn't that a joke making fun of racism?
Maybe I have my memes mixed up.

btw


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> What do you mean by "You people"?



HATESPEECHHATESPEECHHATESPEECH!!

-BAW-


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 22, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> And one board a conservative board, a person posted a pic of a African American with a afro and the word "pools closed"


http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/pools-closed


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 22, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You people still don't understand why you're one of the biggest targets on the internet.



Sad but true if you mean furries in general, but some of us individually do get it.



selkie said:


> Isn't that a joke making fun of racism?
> Maybe I have my memes mixed up.



Yup, and that racism is still perceived where none actually exists.  It's from the Habbo Raid.  The admins responded (and are rumored to still respond to this day) by banning all users choosing African-American avatars dressed in afros and suits.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 22, 2009)

No, I love pretty much everyone. c:


----------



## Axelfox (Oct 22, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Sad but true if you mean furries in general, but some of us individually do get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and that racism is still perceived where none actually exists.  It's from the Habbo Raid.  The admins responded (and are rumored to still respond to this day) by banning all users choosing African-American avatars dressed in afros and suits.



Well in Second Life, i get griefed by them a lot,so i wear a shield that protects my avatar,but doesn't orbit anyone.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 22, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/pools-closed


Just when I thought memes were dumb enough, I did laugh at the real life raid one though.

Also don't hate them, that's what they want.
To quote "rule 19", "The more you hate something the stronger it gets"
Which does actually make sense when you think about it, wait I got a T-shirt idea "fight hate with apath


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 22, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Well in Second Life, i get griefed by them a lot,so i wear a shield that protects my avatar,but doesn't orbit anyone.


What does "griefed" mean?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 22, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> What does "griefed" mean?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griefer - It's a form of Internet trolling.

Edit: To OP, no, I don't hate anti-furries in the least bit.  If I hate anyone at all, it's for who they are as individuals and for no other reason.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 22, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> No, I love pretty much everyone. c:



LIES AND SLANDER

You hate us all.  >:C


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 22, 2009)

Sometimes anti-furs are funny.

Sometimes they have really important legitimate things to say.

Sometimes they don't have anything interesting or legitimate to say. So sometimes I use the block feature, or just flat out ignore them. Unless I feel like humoring them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 22, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Sometimes anti-furs are funny.
> 
> Sometimes they have really important legitimate things to say.
> 
> Sometimes they don't have anything interesting or legitimate to say. So sometimes I use the block feature, or just flat out ignore them. Unless I feel like humoring them.


I agree one anti-fur that I used to watch on youtube brought up things about the fandom that shouldn't be swept under the rug, but he did it in a funny way that would make you burst out laughing.
And then he lost the humour.

As for me I just ignore them, because if you block them they'll make like a ton of journals and irl just going, "their infringin ma' freedum of speach" and just spam people with it.
As far as I've seen most anti-furs are because of the media, it's hard to correct the mis-information but it can be done.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 22, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> As for me I just ignore them, because if you block them they'll make like a ton of journals and irl just going, "their infringin ma' freedum of speach" and just spam people with it.


  To be fair, lots of times the blocking side (so it goes both ways) likes to go "Lulz argument won" after banning the other side from commenting.  Kinda explains why they bitch at times.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought anti-furries were people like me, who call ourselves furries while matching none of the characteristics and generally clashing with the norms of the subculture at large.

Sort of like how anti-humor is made of jokes that are intentionally so unfunny it hurts :V


----------



## Aden (Oct 22, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Because i was on one message board and they said that furries shag each other in fursuits,called them furry molestors,said that we are all kids and that one mad me mad,because i'm 32. And everytime i tried to correct them,they repeated the same stuff,and accused me of starting shit,when it's them who started the shit.



You'd think that after 32 years of experiencing life, you'd know better.

\You'd also think you'd learn to put spaces after commas and capitalize "I", but hey, I'm optimistic.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> You'd think that after 32 years of experiencing life, you'd know better.
> 
> \You'd also think you'd learn to put spaces after commas and capitalize "I", but hey, I'm optimistic.


They do say hope springs eternal...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 22, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I thought anti-furries were people like me, who call ourselves furries while matching none of the characteristics and generally clashing with the norms of the subculture at large.
> 
> Sort of like how anti-humor is made of jokes that are intentionally so unfunny it hurts :V



You hate furry porn, don't you?  :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> You hate furry porn, don't you?  :3


Yes and no. If an image is well-executed and contains one or more fetishes relevant to my interests, I don't care whether it's furry or not.

However, I do--as a rule--hate the furry "contributions" to most media and genres, including but not limited to literature, sculpture, drama (the kind in theaters), music, newscasting, variety shows*, fashion, comics, rhetoric, visual arts**, computing+, and sex. Anything I like is thus an exception.

* On second thought, no. SilentWulf makes me giggle uncontrollably.
** Vera, however, is probably one of the best artists ever.
+ Fuck you, Firefox. Fuck you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> To be fair, lots of times the blocking side (so it goes both ways) likes to go "Lulz argument won" after banning the other side from commenting.  Kinda explains why they bitch at times.


"In life there is no winning only those who fail less"


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 22, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I agree one anti-fur that I used to watch on youtube brought up things about the fandom that shouldn't be swept under the rug, but he did it in a funny way that would make you burst out laughing.
> And then he lost the humour.
> 
> As for me I just ignore them, because if you block them they'll make like a ton of journals and irl just going, "their infringin ma' freedum of speach" and just spam people with it.
> As far as I've seen most anti-furs are because of the media, it's hard to correct the mis-information but it can be done.



When I said block it's more towards pretend anti-fur troll-fags who instead of trolling correctly by using good points that make susceptible targets squirm, spout instead meme's towards people who really don't give a shit either way.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't hate the ones who actualy have a good reason for their hatred. I do hate those whos only reason for hating furries is ignorace, a unwillingnes to shearch for the truth or a superiority complex.


----------



## Eleziek (Oct 23, 2009)

Last I check, furries typically are a bunch of douchebags, morons, and creepsters.

But who am I to say that.

Oh wait I'm a furry, too... And, I'm an asshole!


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2009)

Eleziek said:


> Last I check, furries typically are a bunch of douchebags, morons, and creepsters.
> 
> But who am I to say that.
> 
> Oh wait I'm a furry, too... And, I'm an asshole!


Dare me to make a "Team America" quote?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 23, 2009)

You're 32.

Why are you worried about this shit?

I grew out of worrying about that kind of shit when I was like... what? 12?

Grow some balls.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 23, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Because i was on one message board and they said that furries shag each other in fursuits,called them furry molestors,said that we are all kids and that one mad me mad,because i'm 32. And everytime i tried to correct them,they repeated the same stuff,and accused me of starting shit,when it's them who started the shit.



You care too much about what random people on the internet say.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 23, 2009)

Try not giving a fuck! AMAZING how that works.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Because i was on one message board and they said that furries shag each other in fursuits,called them furry molestors,said that we are all kids and that one mad me mad,because i'm 32. And everytime i tried to correct them,they repeated the same stuff,and accused me of starting shit,when it's them who started the shit.



They were just immature trolls.


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 23, 2009)

Considering OP's holding a nearly decade old grudge because nobody wanted to hear him whine about SecondLife on a forum, I'm inclined to believe he's overreacting just a tad.

And if he's actually 32, his ass needs to get off the internet for awhile. I'm not joking.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't really hate the anti-furs. I knew one in tech-school that was actually pretty fun to hang around. Everyone in the class knew I was a furry but nobody really cared, except for that one kid that would just blurt out "Furfags!" whenever the subject of furries arose, or he saw me looking at furry related stuff online.

If I remember, we called him Captain Falcon because he was always yelling "FAL-CONE PAWNCH!" and even made a few of his own variants of it such as 'Falcon Poncho' which he shouted as he pretended to throw a raincoat over someones head. Oh the lulz we had with him. He was also a /b/tard btw.

Anyway, I don't think he really did it to be mean as much as he did it to be funny (class clown). Note that I was also 2-3 years older than him. He was a sophomore and I was a senior in HS.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 23, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Because i was on one message board and they said that furries shag each other in fursuits,called them furry molestors,said that we are all kids and that one mad me mad,because i'm *32.* And everytime i tried to correct them,they repeated the same stuff,and accused me of starting shit,when it's them who started the shit.



When I laughed, I snorted a little. Congrats.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 23, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> When I laughed, I snorted a little. Congrats.


I couldn't find any clips of Urkel laughing


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 23, 2009)

I would ignore that, because everybody is lame, yes EVERYBODDYDYY.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 23, 2009)

People who use the word "ani-furry" in any serious context should be shot.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 23, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Because i was on one message board and they said that furries shag each other in fursuits,called them furry molestors,said that we are all kids and that one mad me mad,because i'm 32. And everytime i tried to correct them,they repeated the same stuff,and accused me of starting shit,when it's them who started the shit.


  your not sapose to correct trolls... they KNOW it's false information, they spread it because it pist people off...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yes and no. If an image is well-executed and contains one or more fetishes relevant to my interests, I don't care whether it's furry or not.
> 
> However, I do--as a rule--hate the furry "contributions" to most media and genres, including but not limited to literature, sculpture, drama (the kind in theaters), music, newscasting, variety shows*, fashion, comics, rhetoric, visual arts**, computing+, and sex. Anything I like is thus an exception.
> 
> ...



Ah.  Interesting.  The Anti-fur I know does not like furry porn at all.  That's his biggest problem with Furries iirc.  Maybe a few other things.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm glad this happened. You're 32 years old, shame on you for acting like such a child.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2009)

You furries and worrying about your image. |D


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 23, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ah.  Interesting.  The Anti-fur I know does not like furry porn at all.  That's his biggest problem with Furries iirc.  Maybe a few other things.


Good for him. You do realize trying to pin anti-furs down to one specific definition is as useless as trying to pin furries down to one, right?


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd say that if they kept posting like that a furry would dug them then rape them in the middle of the night.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 23, 2009)

Anti furs are just a group of people, with an opinion.
You hate them, an implication that you would deny them the right to this opinion, on the grounds that it offends you.
You're saying a small group of people should not have the right to exist because you disagree with their opinion.
YOU BIGOTED FUCK GOING AND TREADING ON THE LITTLE GUY.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Anti furs are just a group of people, with an opinion.
> You hate them, an implication that you would deny them the right to this opinion, on the grounds that it offends you.
> You're saying a small group of people should not have the right to exist because you disagree with their opinion.
> YOU BIGOTED FUCK GOING AND TREADING ON THE LITTLE GUY.



A lot of truth to that ^

Everyone has a right to their own opinion, whether we like it or not, not everyone is going to like the fandom.


----------



## Pomponio (Oct 23, 2009)

Actually i love them. The fandom is way too tolerant sometimes and they help the fandom evolve by getting rid of the least fit (ie: lolcows, pedos, zoos, etc)


If their attacks have made at least one furry take the fandom and/or the Internet less seriously, that alone is reason enough to respect them


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

Nope, I join in.

Stop being so defensive.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 23, 2009)

Attaman said:


> What do you mean by "You people"?


 
Ah, I fucked up on that. I mean you things.


----------



## Doug (Oct 23, 2009)

Otis-Reamclaw said:


> It's like with anything - just ignore it. It's likely they haven't heard of much positive exposure of the furry fandom, and honestly, if all I'd ever heard of furries was from what I saw on TV or the majority of what I read on the internet, I'd have a very negative image of them, too.
> 
> Don't let a few snide comments get you down.


Uhh... except the furry fandom IS accurately portrayed on TV and on the Internet.

 It's mostly all about sex these days. When the fandom started before the widespread use of the Internet, it wasn't, but the influx of new Internet subscribers and dial-up Internet access in the late '90s turned the furry fandom into a paradise for the sexually deviant.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

Personally i don't give a shit about these so-called "Anti-Furries". There's an "Anti" for everything.

As long as they don't shove their opinion, or their "views" on myself or others, i couldn't care less.

They probably do not know WHY we're Furries, and most likely never will.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 24, 2009)

Yakamaru said:


> They probably do not know WHY we're Furries, and most likely never will.


http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/3/35/Furfagsqg9.png


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 24, 2009)

Umm...no not really.
One time in my life i was trolled when i wasn't furryous at all.
They just don't deserve to be hated, they just have strict opinion and pillow fetish.


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/3/35/Furfagsqg9.png


 True more then ever, more reason for me to hate and love people.


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 24, 2009)

I think honest criticism is healthy and should be encouraged in every way possible.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/3/35/Furfagsqg9.png




Hmm?


----------



## Legacy350 (Oct 24, 2009)

Well they donâ€™t like us, we donâ€™t like them. Fine by me.
  Weâ€™re happy in what we are, while they arenâ€™t because of our differences. Itâ€™s a 1:0 for us in my books.
  So just be proud to know that we see the world a little bits larger they do.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 24, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/3/35/Furfagsqg9.png


So much truth in that.

I propose that this image be stickied.
Forever.
Although no one reads stickies, so there probably would be no point.



> Itâ€™s a 1:0 for us in my vocabs.
> So just be proud to know that we see the world a little bits larger they do.


What does your vocabulary have to do with scoring?
And how does liking anthro animals make us see the world "a little bit larger" than furry haters?

Wait a minute. "See the world a little bit larger"...?
What the fuck does that even _mean_?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 24, 2009)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm?


What--too much reading for you? :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What--too much reading for you? :V



Not really. 

All i got outta it, was "we're different, and they don't like us because of it".


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 24, 2009)

Almost every conversation that ive had with my so called friends is illustrated in that comic. I have lost 3. But my gf and 2 others dont give a fuck...And thats the damn point. The truth is yes the furry fandom is a shelter to the sexually deviant. But thoose who are considered normal come here as well to discuss not only fandom issues but also games..movies just like any other forum. Guility by association...thats how the media portrays every furry. We cant stop it and it wont stop. So sometimes we need to ignore the stereotypes and move on.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 24, 2009)

Yakamaru said:


> Not really.
> 
> All i got outta it, was "we're different, and they don't like us because of it".


It basically means _"You chose to be associated with this group, so you chose to deal with the negativity it recieves. And no one hates you because of your stereotype itself. It's just because you're a whiny, obnoxious, self-righteous asstard about it."_


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 24, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> It basically means _"You chose to be associated with this group, so you chose to deal with the negativity it recieves. And no one hates you because of your stereotype itself. It's just because you're a whiny, obnoxious, self-righteous asstard about it."_


This, 100%.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 24, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Because i was on one message board and they said that furries shag each other in fursuits,called them furry molestors,said that we are all kids and that one mad me mad,because *i'm 32*. And everytime i tried to correct them,they repeated the same stuff,and accused me of starting shit,when it's them who started the shit.



lol


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 24, 2009)

As any regular reader of ED knows, a lot of the stuff on here is a joke, designed to be laughed at. This section is not like that in any way. This is totally, 100% serious. See? I didn't even link to serious business when I said serious, that shows how serious I'm being here. Now that it's established that I'm not joking around, I need you to pay very, very close attention to what I am about to say: It is absolutely okay for you to hate furries. Hell, hatred of furries should be goddamn encouraged. They are whiney, twisted, victim complex asshats who don't know enough to keep their creepy fetish to themselves. I'm not saying you should actively sniff them out and attack them, because if they are keeping it to themselves then they deserve as much privacy as you do with your BDSM shotacon foot fetish. What I'm saying is that the next time you see someone wearing part of a fursuit, or defending the furry lifestyle in public, or you find someone who uses a furry last name on face book or some shit (you'll know it when you hear/read it, believe me), do the world a favour and shoot them in the fucking face. They deserve it.

You may see tons of Furry scum on DA whining about ED spreading lies. These bastards only want to pat themselves on the back and convince themselves they are not actually fucked up individuals when they obviously are. Remember kids, every EDiot is here to preserve and document the truth.
Defending Said Hatred

Just shooting/insulting furries and making them feel like shit is all well and good, but to really obliterate them you need to do it while simultaneously claiming the moral high ground. Whenever you insult a furry they will claim that you are engaging in an act of fursecution, and attempt to paint you as the badguy. It is at this point that you can explain, in clear, polite language, exactly why this is bullshit.
Exactly Why This is Bullshit

First off, you must explain why you are not persecuting them. To do so, you must first know what persecution is:

"Persecution is the systematic mistreatment of an individual or group by another group."

"Wait a minute" you say. "Isn't that what I'm doing?"

Short answer: no. Long answer: you do not hate furries for being furries, you hate furries for being assholes.

You see, if somebody has a personality that is generally distasteful, you are allowed to hate them, regardless of what group they fall into.

For example, say you know a gay man. Say he has sex with other men. You can't hate him for that, no matter how nasty the thought of it is. However, say he has sex with other men and then describes it to you in graphic detail. In this case, it is perfectly okay to hate him, because in addition to being gay, he is an asshole who doesn't care that you don't want to hear about that shit.

So how does this relate to furries? This is quite simple: people who are not assholes would have the decency to not tell people that they like to have sex in mascot costumes. It is a fairly safe assumption that, if you know someone is a furry, they are also an asshole, because they are the kind of people who don't have the decency to not tell people that they like to have sex in mascot costumes.

Are you starting to get the distinction here? Good, now you can phrase it in an argument and use it to totally crush a furry's weak logic. Unfortunately, most furries are remarkably stupid and stubborn, so you may need multiple examples to get it through their heads. Here are some:

    * Do you see bondage fetishists posting pictures of themselves in leather gear on deviantart, facebook, and youtube?
    * Do you see infantalists setting up conventions in Pittsburgh where they walk around in adult diapers and have spanking orgies in hotel rooms? 

If the furry is reasonable, they will say "alright, I guess that makes sense, I really am a bit of a dick." And they will walk away for some quiet introspection followed by suicide. If they are not rational, and keep in mind they are furries so of course they aren't fucking rational, don't be an idiot, they will respond with something along the lines of
"What About the Gay Pride Parade?"

The answer to this question is quite simple. The Gays were legitimately persecuted for a number of years, with laws against being gay commonplace throughout most of the world. The pride parade was a way for them to protest this persecution.

To put it simply, they are allowed to offend our senses with the parade once a year for the same reason that blacks are allowed to do black history month: they went through some pretty terrible shit back in the day, and regardless of how funny that shit was, (lynchings, LOL) they deserve a little bit of compensation in the form of blatant exhibitionism.

Furries have not endured generations of persecution, (or much persecution at all, as this argument proves) and are thus not entitled to any of that shit.

In case the furry you are arguing with still hasn't given up, there is one other thing that makes it okay to hate furries.
The Victim Complex

This term gets thrown around a lot by /b/tards, but most of them don't really know what it means, because, well, they're /b/tards, and that means a lot of them are idiots.

What it means, basically, is that the person views themselves as a victim, regardless of their personal involvement in whatever bad shit happens to them. Say, for instance, there is a person who goes on youtube and talks about all their crazy fetishes to people who don't want to hear about it. When people make videos calling them on their bullshit not only do they BAWW about it, but they also start filing false DMCA claims to get the videos pulled. In response to this, people start insulting them in forums and chat, which they, of course, BAWW about too. Finally, they give away their DOX to someone they have known for all of 2 days, and are then surprised, and, of course, upset (read: bawwing) to find that people have started prank calling them. At no point do they even consider that any of this is their fault. That is a victim complex, and most furries have one.

To put it bluntly, they do something stupid that results in people wanting to hurt them, like, say, posting a drawing of their fursona having sex on deviantart without putting a mature tag on it, thus killing the eyes of everyone who views the front page in the next 40 seconds, and then when people are mean to them they bitch and whine to everyone who will listen and think to themselves "wow, these guys are real jerks, what did I ever do to them?"

If explaining to them why complaining about something they brought on themselves makes them an asshole doesn't convince the furry that you hate them for reasons other than their blatant sickfuckery, as it probably won't, just give them a swift kick in the balls for wasting your time and walk away. At the very least you'll have convinced all the non-furries watching your argument that the furry is an asshole who fucking deserves it, and sometimes public defamation of character is more important than making someone kill themself (not really, but telling yourself that is the only way you can justify talking at someone for an hour while they go "LALALALA I'm not listening! You're a hater and I'm a victim.")


In case that shit was tl;dr, ALL furrys are delusional halfwitted aspies who create a fantasy for themselves as an attempt to escape there pathetic lives, NO EXCEPTIONS. Of course, the only escape for them at this point is to an hero. 



Copy/paste because I'm too lazy to bother typing much right now. And I'm ready to count how many OMG TL;DR's and enjoy each one.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 24, 2009)

No, And ED makes me laugh. Hell, I may contribute.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 24, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> As any regular reader of ED knows, a lot of the stuff on here is a joke, designed to be laughed at. This section is not like that in any way. This is totally, 100% serious. See? I didn't even link to serious business when I said serious, that shows how serious I'm being here. Now that it's established that I'm not joking around, I need you to pay very, very close attention to what I am about to say: It is absolutely okay for you to hate furries. Hell, hatred of furries should be goddamn encouraged. They are whiney, twisted, victim complex asshats who don't know enough to keep their creepy fetish to themselves. I'm not saying you should actively sniff them out and attack them, because if they are keeping it to themselves then they deserve as much privacy as you do with your BDSM shotacon foot fetish. What I'm saying is that the next time you see someone wearing part of a fursuit, or defending the furry lifestyle in public, or you find someone who uses a furry last name on face book or some shit (you'll know it when you hear/read it, believe me), do the world a favour and shoot them in the fucking face. They deserve it.
> 
> You may see tons of Furry scum on DA whining about ED spreading lies. These bastards only want to pat themselves on the back and convince themselves they are not actually fucked up individuals when they obviously are. Remember kids, every EDiot is here to preserve and document the truth.
> Defending Said Hatred
> ...



TL;DR
Enjoy that one.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 24, 2009)

This Is Relevent.
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Furry (NSFW)
(Lets see how many people lose ther composure...)


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 24, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> As any regular reader of ED knows, a lot of the stuff on here is a joke, designed to be laughed at. This section is not like that in any way. This is totally, 100% serious. See? I didn't even link to serious business when I said serious, that shows how serious I'm being here. Now that it's established that I'm not joking around, I need you to pay very, very close attention to what I am about to say: It is absolutely okay for you to hate furries. Hell, hatred of furries should be goddamn encouraged. They are whiney, twisted, victim complex asshats who don't know enough to keep their creepy fetish to themselves. I'm not saying you should actively sniff them out and attack them, because if they are keeping it to themselves then they deserve as much privacy as you do with your BDSM shotacon foot fetish. What I'm saying is that the next time you see someone wearing part of a fursuit, or defending the furry lifestyle in public, or you find someone who uses a furry last name on face book or some shit (you'll know it when you hear/read it, believe me), do the world a favour and shoot them in the fucking face. They deserve it.
> 
> You may see tons of Furry scum on DA whining about ED spreading lies. These bastards only want to pat themselves on the back and convince themselves they are not actually fucked up individuals when they obviously are. Remember kids, every EDiot is here to preserve and document the truth.
> Defending Said Hatred
> ...


 
FUCKER, NINJAED ME TO IT.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Copy/paste because I'm too lazy to bother typing much right now. And I'm ready to count how many OMG TL;DR's and enjoy each one.



I should put this in the pet peeve thread aswell. I hate when people paint every furry as being the same, doing the same, acting the same. Fur haters/trolls claim to support the "truth" when this is actually far from the truth.

All I am saying is, that fur haters/trolls should separate those that really do deserve to be trolled, and those that don't. 

I have a question for Trolls but not sure if I should make a new thread, ask it here, or PM one.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I should put this in the pet peeve thread aswell. I hate when people paint every furry as being the same, doing the same, acting the same. Fur haters/trolls claim to support the "truth" when this is actually far from the truth.
> 
> All I am saying is, that fur haters/trolls should separate those that really do deserve to be trolled, and those that don't.
> 
> I have a question for Trolls but not sure if I should make a new thread, ask it here, or PM one.



Fail.

When you catch on, you'll stop worrying about pointless shit like this.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 24, 2009)

I think every furry hates anti-furries, I usually play along with them


----------



## Panda (Oct 24, 2009)

Most people just give me confused looks.
   A pair of girls at my creative writing table wrote a note talking about me, I think, but I really didn't care.

  As long as you love yourself and have a few people who really matter, the other idiots are just worthless fools.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Fail.
> 
> When you catch on, you'll stop worrying about pointless shit like this.



Fail? How? Not all furries ARE the same. Yet so many trolls and anti furrs claim they are. Which is bullshit. Yet trolls and anti-furries "claim" to support the truth. They wouldn't know the truth if it jumped up and bit them in the ass.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Fail? How? Not all furries ARE the same. Yet so many trolls and anti furrs claim they are. Which is bullshit. Yet trolls and anti-furries "claim" to support the truth. They wouldn't know the truth if it jumped up and bit them in the ass.


You do realize that every other furry will claim the same thing, right?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You do realize that every other furry will claim the same thing, right?



.......

You got me again.

Which explains why furrie haters and trolls label us as all the same >.<


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> .......
> 
> You got me again.
> 
> Which explains why furrie haters and trolls label us as all the same >.<


Thanks I could help, bro :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Thanks I could help, bro :V



I wonder if that is what Rilvor meant by: "When you catch on"


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wonder if that is what Rilvor meant by: "When you catch on"


Of course it is.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 24, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/3/35/Furfagsqg9.png



QFT, and this is coming from a furry.  I agree with Vaelarsa, this needs to be stickied.



Steel_Wolf said:


> I think every furry hates anti-furries, I usually play along with them



Uh, no, not all furries hate anti-furries.  Some furries don't consider this anything more than it really is, a fandom about a form of fantasy, and simply don't care what anyone else thinks.  That's hardly hate.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 24, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Some furries don't consider this anything more than it really is, a fandom about a form of fantasy, and simply don't care what anyone else thinks.  That's hardly hate.nerds enjoying nerdy things regardless of other nerds picking on more nerds



Truth.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wonder if that is what Rilvor meant by: "When you catch on"


They meant you're the same as every other furry because every other furry says they're not every other furry.


Also I got a question, aren't anti-furries enabling the persecution complex?
Wouldn't ending trolling in large just kill that cold?
Because to use ED's own logic, furries(in general terms according to them) believe they're being persecuted and therefore anti-furries hate them for it, thus causing justification of the persecution complex.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 24, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Truth.



[Insert Urkel laugh here.] :V



CannonFodder said:


> Also I got a question, aren't anti-furries enabling the persecution complex?
> Wouldn't ending trolling in large just kill that cold?
> Because to use ED's own logic, furries(in general terms according to them) believe they're being persecuted and therefore anti-furries hate them for it, thus causing justification of the persecution complex.



The mistake is that ED's logic is not intended to be serious logic.  The only reason ED exists is to be a catalog of humorous Internet drama; truth and logic take a back seat to humor.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 24, 2009)

After looking the facts over, I have come to a conclusion.

We need more Furry Trolls.


----------



## Aden (Oct 24, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Also I got a question, aren't anti-furries enabling the persecution complex?
> Wouldn't ending trolling in large just kill that cold?



Yeah, but it's funny


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 24, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> [Insert Urkel laugh here.] :V
> 
> 
> 
> The mistake is that ED's logic is not intended to be serious logic. The only reason ED exists is to be a catalog of humorous Internet drama; truth and logic take a back seat to humor.


 
Still, ED STILL, wins, and with that, people Believe it. Its the troll's bible, after all


----------



## Attaman (Oct 24, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> We need more Furry Trolls.


Trolls who target furries, furries that are also trolls, or some other possible interpretation I'm missing?  And more trolls doesn't help:  You familiar with the "stick fingers in ears in shout" tactic to avoid unwelcome facts?  Yeah, those who would listen to the "trolls" aren't using it, and those that wouldn't listen to the trolls just shout louder.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 25, 2009)

Trolls have this thing for being able to counter just about every fucking thing you throw at them.

We have trolls on the furry side, everyone will succumb to a "Decent" trolls logic.

Then... It will be a seed of doubt for them.

Get enough seeds of doubt they don't know anymore.

FURRY VIRUS STRAIN HAS EVOLVED.


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 25, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have a question for Trolls but not sure if I should make a new thread, ask it here, or PM one.



Ask it here. I'm curious.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 25, 2009)

Uh, welcome to the internet and being a furry?


----------



## Brazen (Oct 25, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> All I am saying is, that fur haters/trolls should separate those that really do deserve to be trolled, and those that don't.
> 
> I have a question for Trolls but not sure if I should make a new thread, ask it here, or PM one.


 
There's a phenomenon out there known as Social Darwinism, it's like regular Darwinism (natural selection) but applied to the area of interpersonal relations and sociology (and with the dawn of the internet, the phenomenon has become more apparent than ever). It essentially means that people who Failâ„¢ fuck things up for themselves and do most of the troll's work for them. We trolls are BFFs with Social Darwinism because of this very fact.

Yes, not all furries are like that and not all furries deserve to be trolled, thankfully with the magic of SD it's possible to easily distinguish who should get trolled and who shouldn't. How, you may ask? Well, when dealing with non-furry public websites like the aforementioned DA it's easy beyond belief- the furries who don't deserve a trolling simply CAN'T be trolled because they can't be found. Whether online or in meatspace, the only way to distinguish a furry is if they choose to make it known themselves. Hence, the only furries who are visible to trolls are those with furry pride who deserve a trolling anyway.

At this point you may be thinking "but hey, just because someone has furry pride it doesn't mean they deserve to get trolled!". I would argue the contrary, but really, it's irrelevant because EVEN IF their furry pride makes them visible on troll radar they won't get properly trolled if they're otherwise sane human beings. It just won't go beyond "Lol furfag", which by internet standards is nothing.

TL;DR people invoke the wrath of trolls on themselves, Social Darwinism distinguishes who deserves to get trolled and who doesn't.


As for the question, I recommend you start a new thread, as it will derail this one entirely.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 25, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Also I got a question, aren't anti-furries enabling the persecution complex?
> Wouldn't ending trolling in large just kill that cold?
> Because to use ED's own logic, furries(in general terms according to them) believe they're being persecuted and therefore anti-furries hate them for it, thus causing justification of the persecution complex.


If someone is insecure, just abstaining from picking on them isn't going to solve the problem. It's just running away from it.

And if someone has that problem, what's wrong from getting a cheap laugh out of it, even if the initial problem annoys you?
We get cheap laughs out of idiots, but idiots still annoy, do they not?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 25, 2009)

Brazen said:


> There's a phenomenon out there known as Social Darwinism, it's like regular Darwinism (natural selection) but applied to the area of interpersonal relations and sociology (and with the dawn of the internet, the phenomenon has become more apparent than ever). It essentially means that people who Failâ„¢ fuck things up for themselves and do most of the troll's work for them. We trolls are BFFs with Social Darwinism because of this very fact.
> 
> Yes, not all furries are like that and not all furries deserve to be trolled, thankfully with the magic of SD it's possible to easily distinguish who should get trolled and who shouldn't. How, you may ask? Well, when dealing with non-furry public websites like the aforementioned DA it's easy beyond belief- the furries who don't deserve a trolling simply CAN'T be trolled because they can't be found. Whether online or in meatspace, the only way to distinguish a furry is if they choose to make it known themselves. Hence, the only furries who are visible to trolls are those with furry pride who deserve a trolling anyway.
> 
> ...



Actually, I was thinking that people who go around with furry pride do deserve it. As for the one of my questions, you pretty much answered it before I asked it. I had more than one question, one of which was "How does a troll decided who to troll?" which you just answered lol.


----------



## Disparity (Oct 25, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Because i was on one message board and they said that furries shag each other in fursuits,called them furry molestors,said that we are all kids and that one mad me mad,because i'm 32. And everytime i tried to correct them,they repeated the same stuff,and accused me of starting shit,when it's them who started the shit.



They say that or that we are really creepy old men. And I get mad at closet furries. I hate when they say they are not a furry because they don't yiff. Being a furry doesn't mean you yiff! And still they go bashing us!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Disparity said:


> They say that or that we are really creepy old men. And I get mad at closet furries. I hate when they say they are not a furry because they don't yiff. Being a furry doesn't mean you yiff! And still they go bashing us!


I get mad at people who use stupid pseudowords like "yiff". As do most of us here on the forums, I'm pretty sure...


----------



## Remy (Oct 25, 2009)

Meh, doesn't bother me. Freedom of speech, you're entitled to your opinion, and I respect everyone's opinions, regardless if it directly affects me.

But in all seriousness, try the 'I don't give a flying rat's ass what you think' approach. Be the bigger person.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 25, 2009)

Disparity said:


> They say that or that we are really creepy old men. And I get mad at closet furries. I hate when they say they are not a furry because they don't yiff. Being a furry doesn't mean you yiff! And still they go bashing us!


Yeah I agree closet furries tick me off.
I got into a "conversation" with one, all I want to say is *facedesk*
Seriously why do they claim not to be, do they think people won't troll them or call them a freak JUST because they say they're not or are they just misinformed.  BTW have any of your heard "furryballs" by 2 the ranting gryphon?


----------



## TDK (Oct 25, 2009)

Brazen said:


> There's a phenomenon out there known as Social Darwinism, it's like regular Darwinism (natural selection) but applied to the area of interpersonal relations and sociology (and with the dawn of the internet, the phenomenon has become more apparent than ever). It essentially means that people who Failâ„¢ fuck things up for themselves and do most of the troll's work for them. We trolls are BFFs with Social Darwinism because of this very fact.
> 
> Yes, not all furries are like that and not all furries deserve to be trolled, thankfully with the magic of SD it's possible to easily distinguish who should get trolled and who shouldn't. How, you may ask? Well, when dealing with non-furry public websites like the aforementioned DA it's easy beyond belief- the furries who don't deserve a trolling simply CAN'T be trolled because they can't be found. Whether online or in meatspace, the only way to distinguish a furry is if they choose to make it known themselves. Hence, the only furries who are visible to trolls are those with furry pride who deserve a trolling anyway.
> 
> ...



THATS DEEP.

Some of the guys on here need to take notes from this, he just kicked some knowledge.


----------



## Reednemer (Oct 25, 2009)

this has been talked about too much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 25, 2009)

After reading this entire forum I have come to a conclusion, this is directed at furries who whine
*does impersonation of schwarzenegger*
SHADUP SHADUP SHADUP
*people start crying*
No don't start this!  OH no!
*runs outside*
GAAHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 25, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> After reading this entire forum I have come to a conclusion, this is directed at furries who whine
> *does impersonation of schwarzenegger*
> SHADUP SHADUP SHADUP
> *people start crying*
> ...



I so lol'd.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Oct 25, 2009)

Anti furries are great all my friends are, sure I get alot of animal fucking jokes but I knew I would when I became a furry and half of them are funny. I also get to creep them out alot too so its all fun.

Good trolls are great too.

Everyone has something that they will be made fun of for, my mates all have them that I can retaliate with, just laugh at your self and stuff, if they don't want listen to what a furry really is well let them believe what they want to believe.


----------



## Disparity (Oct 25, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah I agree closet furries tick me off.
> I got into a "conversation" with one, all I want to say is *facedesk*
> Seriously why do they claim not to be, do they think people won't troll them or call them a freak JUST because they say they're not or are they just misinformed.  BTW have any of your heard "furryballs" by 2 the ranting gryphon?



no, and I know what you mean. They just want all the fun of furries without the cons of the fur haters


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 25, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They are probably kids, media-fags (people who believe what they watch on t.v), and/or people who have had experiences with the furry fandom that went bad.
> 
> 
> Just laugh and wave.


 Yah with me I actually question what is fact and fiction on tv. Thank god for the internent. You can't always believe what you see on television.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 25, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Yah with me I actually question what is fact and fiction on tv. Thank god for the internent. You can't always believe what you see on television.


Thank the gods the internet is full of valid, factual sources.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 25, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Yah with me I actually question what is fact and fiction on tv. Thank god for the internent. You can't always believe what you see on television.





Attaman said:


> Thank the gods the internet is full of valid, factual sources.



Can't believe everything you read/watch online either.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2009)

....hate anti-furs
why should i ?


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 25, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Can't believe everything you read/watch online either.



You know, I think you should go ahead and start that new "Who gets trolled?" thread. Even after the fact. I feel like elaborating.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Can't believe everything you read/watch online either.


Uhm dude he was being sarcastic.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 26, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Sometimes anti-furs are funny.
> 
> Sometimes they have really important legitimate things to say.
> 
> Sometimes they don't have anything interesting or legitimate to say. So sometimes I use the block feature, or just flat out ignore them. Unless I feel like humoring them.


 
Its funny, I'm not completely sure if I'm an antifur or not...I like a few things in the fandom but I hate everything else :\


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 26, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Its funny, I'm not completely sure if I'm an antifur or not...I like a few things in the fandom but I hate everything else :\



Odd, same. I know I like some stuff enough that I am, but just dont care (or hate a small bit) for the rest.


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 26, 2009)

Love the anthros, hate the furries.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> You know, I think you should go ahead and start that new "Who gets trolled?" thread. Even after the fact. I feel like elaborating.



That was not what I wanted to ask. Brazen answered my question before I had chance to even ask it.



CannonFodder said:


> Uhm dude he was being sarcastic.



I know he was. My point was, if you can't believe TV programs or the media on TV then you can't believe them all the time online either, as most (if not all) forms of media have websites nowadays.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 26, 2009)

OP: Don't bloody pay attention to them, it is responsess like these and responses to them that keep the trolling active in the fandom.

This is shit you should be ignoring, not bitching about on a forum that has other furries, trolls and furry trolls who will jab at you for this. Christ, you're older than me and more immature than I can be...come on! At least I have the decency to ignore trolls and trolling attempts, even after my DL commissions posted on lulz.net. I chuckled at seeing the free publicity and went on my way, while seeing other artists (2ndvenus) had an ABSOLUTE SHITFIT when his precious porn was posted somewhere else. He also came off as a douchebag and blocked because of my opinion of his bullshit "Justice for artists" submission.



Zombie_Genocide said:


> After looking the facts over, I have come to a conclusion.
> 
> We need more Furry Trolls.



Does observing furries who do stupid shit/causing drama, laughing at it and picking it apart off-site count? I love doing this and it's amusing.


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That was not what I wanted to ask. Brazen answered my question before I had chance to even ask it.




I meant ask anyway, just for more elaborate responses and follow up answers. Pretty clear you don't quite get the whole trolling thing yet, so let's have us some lively discussion.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Does observing furries who do stupid shit/causing drama, laughing at it and picking it apart off-site count?


No. It's only trolling if the subject hears from you.



> I love doing this and it's amusing.


That's nice.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I meant ask anyway, just for more elaborate responses and follow up answers. Pretty clear you don't quite get the whole trolling thing yet, so let's have us some lively discussion.



If i didn't get it I would of asked the question ages ago. But as I said, Brazen has already given me the answer, I am not going to ask a question I have already had an answer too.


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 26, 2009)

Sure, ok.​


----------



## Ricky (Oct 26, 2009)

fuck this gay thread


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Sure, ok.​



Mhm whatever you say Paxil.

I fail to see your logic, apparently I don't get trolling because I want ask a question that has all ready been answered for me. WTF dude? you suck as a troll.


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 26, 2009)

You always seem to be the first on topic when "trolling" comes into debate, but suddenly when someone who knows what they're talking about or when you're asked to back up what you say, you decide you have nothing more to say on the subject. The best example of this is when you had a response to anything anyone said in the whole "fake screencaps" topic; until I showed up, wiped my ass with your "ohmahgawd LOOKIT MAH PROOFS!!!", and then asked you to come up with a rational other than "Well prove it can't ever happen.".  And that's not the first time. For months you seem to fancy yourself as knowledgeable on the subject of trolling and who is or is not any good on the matter.

Whenever the situation that might expose you as a)not knowing what you're talking about or b) it comes up the "bad guy" might not have actually spent hours faking irrelevant bullshit arises, you suddenly have nothing to say, only to have an opinion readily handy at times where the opposing is in-able to rebut (behind a comment block, for example). Because of this, you are a weasel, and when it's suggested you take an opportunity to actually ask on the subject, decline and get angry (I imagine your opinion of trolling is now "Oh ok, they ask for it, and then you fakes hundreds and hundreds of caps!", so I fully expect to see this pop up again). For no reason. At all.

The "suck at trolling" is funny on a couple of levels. The first, obviously, is that you think this despite whole heartily believing me and my cohorts have professional image manipulation abilities and have tricked hundreds of people into believing a completely innocent man is a lolcow, and the other being that since I've been here, a lot of people have seen me not as a "troll" at all, but someone who just happens to point out readily apparent, completely obvious douchebaggery. I'll of course left it to your own personal interpretation.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> You always seem to be the first on topic when "trolling" comes into debate, but suddenly when someone who knows what they're talking about or when you're asked to back up what you say, you decide you have nothing more to say on the subject. The best example of this is when you had a response to anything anyone said in the whole "fake screencaps" topic; until I showed up, wiped my ass with your "ohmahgawd LOOKIT MAH PROOFS!!!", and then asked you to come up with a rational other than "Well prove it can't ever happen.".  And that's not the first time. For months you seem to fancy yourself as knowledgeable on the subject of trolling and who is or is not any good on the matter.
> 
> Whenever the situation that might expose you as a)not knowing what you're talking about or b) it comes up the "bad guy" might not have actually spent hours faking irrelevant bullshit arises, you suddenly have nothing to say, only to have an opinion readily handy at times where the opposing is in-able to rebut (behind a comment block, for example). Because of this, you are a weasel, and when it's suggested you take an opportunity to actually ask on the subject, decline and get angry (I imagine your opinion of trolling is now "Oh ok, they ask for it, and then you fakes hundreds and hundreds of caps!", so I fully expect to see this pop up again). For no reason. At all.
> 
> The "suck at trolling" is funny on a couple of levels. The first, obviously, is that you think this despite whole heartily believing me and my cohorts have professional image manipulation abilities and have tricked hundreds of people into believing a completely innocent man is a lolcow, and the other being that since I've been here, a lot of people have seen me not as a "troll" at all, but someone who just happens to point out readily apparent, completely obvious douchebaggery. I'll of course left it to your own personal interpretation.



Actually I did not say hundreds of caps, I was just pointing out that it was possible to do it. And to be honest I would not be surprised if some people did, on both sides.

Now, as you seem very curious to what my question(s) are, here it goes:

1: How do trolls go about choosing someone to troll? (Brazen has all ready told us his answer, cleverly before I actually asked the question)

2: Would a troll, troll a furry irl, or is it purely an internet thing?

And no, I do not think I am knowledgeable, Look at what it says below my name, above my icon. I do know I am not the brightest bulb in the box. 

And question three: Why do you personally troll the fandom? 

So Paxil, if you have anything to add to Brazen's earlier answer, or a different reason all together I would like to hear them. I am not in the mood to get into an argument or a flamewar, I just want straight up answers. I am guessing different trolls have different reasons to troll the fandom.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> You always seem to be the first on topic when "trolling" comes into debate, but suddenly when someone who knows what they're talking about or when you're asked to back up what you say, you decide you have nothing more to say on the subject. The best example of this is when you had a response to anything anyone said in the whole "fake screencaps" topic; until I showed up, wiped my ass with your "ohmahgawd LOOKIT MAH PROOFS!!!", and then asked you to come up with a rational other than "Well prove it can't ever happen.".  And that's not the first time. For months you seem to fancy yourself as knowledgeable on the subject of trolling and who is or is not any good on the matter.
> 
> Whenever the situation that might expose you as a)not knowing what you're talking about or b) it comes up the "bad guy" might not have actually spent hours faking irrelevant bullshit arises, you suddenly have nothing to say, only to have an opinion readily handy at times where the opposing is in-able to rebut (behind a comment block, for example). Because of this, you are a weasel, and when it's suggested you take an opportunity to actually ask on the subject, decline and get angry (I imagine your opinion of trolling is now "Oh ok, they ask for it, and then you fakes hundreds and hundreds of caps!", so I fully expect to see this pop up again). For no reason. At all.
> 
> The "suck at trolling" is funny on a couple of levels. The first, obviously, is that you think this despite whole heartily believing me and my cohorts have professional image manipulation abilities and have tricked hundreds of people into believing a completely innocent man is a lolcow, and the other being that since I've been here, a lot of people have seen me not as a "troll" at all, but someone who just happens to point out readily apparent, completely obvious douchebaggery. I'll of course left it to your own personal interpretation.


Of course he sucks at trolling. He got a slowclap from _Jashwa_, of all people :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Of course he sucks at trolling. He got a slowclap from _Jashwa_, of all people :V



Me or Paxil? o.o


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 26, 2009)

Ricky said:


> fuck this gay thread



Man, that sounds hot for some reason.


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 1: How do trolls go about choosing someone to troll? (Brazen has all ready told us his answer, cleverly before I actually asked the question)



They make it easy by announcing their peculiar hobbies, or by an extreme  overreaction to regular mockery. They usually go hand in hand. 



> 2: Would a troll, troll a furry irl, or is it purely an internet thing?



This is best explained by realized not all laughing/mockery/etc is inherently "trolling". If I shared a class with someone who was a furry I probably wouldn't give it a thought, however, if an individual worse ears and a tail everyday, used furryspeak in regular conversation, and basically made an ass of themselves, I'd probably crack a joke or two. Not out of a burning hatred for furries, but at this persons complete lack of social etiquette, the furry thing being entirely incidental but as good a target as anything since that's their preferred method of faggotry.



> And question three: Why do you personally troll the fandom?



A mix of the furry war being the first thing open when I decided it would be fun, and the general perception that the fandom is pretty much a buffet line of both easy and interesting targets. 

Now I'm going to ask you some. Keep in mind, some of these will have follow ups, so don't get mad if I question your responses.

1. What do you think it is for a group of trolls to fake a plethora of "evidence" if the target in question completely innocent?

2. Why do you believe, if innocent, this person was targeted in the first place?


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Of course he sucks at trolling. He got a slowclap from _Jashwa_, of all people :V



You mad. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> 1. What do you think it is for a group of trolls to fake a plethora of "evidence" if the target in question completely innocent?
> 
> 2. Why do you believe, if innocent, this person was targeted in the first place?



Good answers.

Answer to question 1: I am not totally sure it was faked now, however a certain caps of an e-mail I was shown to me only proves that the person in question made the account. What I do not agree with is the accusations that follow, however I understand why those accusations followed.

Question 2: Because the person in question often leaves himself open to it. Despite, advice from people, including from me, to ignore the trolls.


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Answer to question 1: I am not totally sure it was faked now, however a certain caps of an e-mail I was shown to me only proves that the person in question made the account. What I do not agree with is the accusations that follow, however I understand why those accusations followed.



Do you believe an inherent sense of denial, even in the face of perfectly understandable (if not entirely agreeable) evidence would help fuel such accusations? Would this suspicion be fueled more by an odd defense than an elaborate conspiracy?



> Question 2: Because the person in question often leaves himself open to it. Despite, advice from people, including from me, to ignore the trolls.



Does this not coincide with the original idea that the trolls can only work with what's already there to start with? Doesn't the fact that an individual is 100% innocent _and_ completely unable to handle the accusations in a convincing manner seem too farfetched?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Do you believe an inherent sense of denial, even in the face of perfectly understandable (if not entirely agreeable) evidence would help fuel such accusations? Would this suspicion be fueled more by an odd defense than an elaborate conspiracy?
> 
> 
> 
> Does this not coincide with the original idea that the trolls can only work with what's already there to start with? Doesn't the fact that an individual is 100% innocent _and_ completely unable to handle the accusations in a convincing manner seem too farfetched?




To be honest, if someone started to get extremely angry and very defensive over an accusation would arouse some suspicion. One of my own flaws is, I often give people the benefit of the doubt, even irl, to a certain extent.

Yes, trolls can only work with what information they have obtained. I'm not sure about farfetched, suspicious yes. But some people can handle insults and accusations better than others. The person in question might of been trying to hard to defend himself and ended up digging the hole he was in deeper. On the other hand he might of been trying to cover up something. Which is why I give the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Pomponio (Oct 26, 2009)

Disparity said:


> They say that or that we are really creepy old men. And I get mad at closet furries. I hate when they say they are not a furry because they don't yiff. Being a furry doesn't mean you yiff! And still they go bashing us!


 
Something that pisses me off are the furries who desperatedly want to label as many people/media/things as "furry" so they won't feel like outcasts.

You people need to update your definition of "furry".

Someone who has an account in FA and draws parrots might fit in your personal definition of "furry", but if neither him nor society considers this guy a furry, there's no reason to label him as one.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

Pomponio said:


> Something that pisses me off are the furries who desperatedly want to label as many people/media/things as "furry" so they won't feel like outcasts.
> 
> You people need to update your definition of "furry".
> 
> Someone who has an account in FA and draws parrots might fit in your personal definition of "furry", but if neither him nor society considers this guy a furry, there's no reason to label him as one.



If someone was stupid enough to make on a site that is for "furries" and then do not want his stuff labeled as furry, then that to me is just like asking to be called a furry.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not surprised the OP has not responded back for some time since he made this thread.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHJWoK1f4zY

Behold, Social Darwinism (or IMMA TELL THEM OFF THAT'LL SHOW THEM) in action.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

Brazen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHJWoK1f4zY
> 
> Behold, Social Darwinism (or IMMA TELL THEM OFF THAT'LL SHOW THEM) in action.



All I see is a couple of morons with a camera out to provoke shit.

EDIT: Do you troll goths just because they dress differently?
EDIT: The only thing I don't like is how those furries reacted to it, if those guys tried to do it to me they would of plainly been ignored.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> All I see is a couple of morons with a camera out to provoke shit.
> 
> EDIT: Do you troll goths just because they dress differently?
> EDIT: The only thing I don't like is how those furries reacted to it, if those guys tried to do it to me they would of plainly been ignored.


 
You mean the only aspect you disagreed with was the very one that warranted me linking this video in the context of furries over-reacting in the first place?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

Brazen said:


> You mean the only aspect you disagreed with was the very one that warranted me linking this video in the context of furries over-reacting in the first place?



No, what I mean is, the way the furries reacted towards Anon. I mean why?, it was just a piece of paper stuck on their backs, it just proves many furries can not take a joke. If it as put on my back I would of been like " Oh ha ha" screwed it up and put it in the bin.

If anything Anon proved your point. That guy in the fursuit was getting up in anon's face over a piece of paper......pathetic much? Yes, Anon did start it off, but with a simple joke.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 26, 2009)

Anti-Furry? Have they turned it into a spray, now?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2009)

See if they have a Myspace or similar page. Cut the image of their face out, paste it on "Goatse", and send it back to them.


----------



## Aden (Oct 26, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Anti-Furry? Have they turned it into a spray, now?



I will take 8 gallons.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> I will take 8 gallons.


8 gallons? My god man where are you heading? A furcon?


----------



## Aden (Oct 26, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> 8 gallons? My god man where are you heading? A furcon?



I live in the same city that Foxmas is going to be. I'll need four gallons for Jaspian alone.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> I live in the same city that Foxmas is going to be. I'll need four gallons for Jaspian alone.



insulated joke that scares me


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 26, 2009)

This is a bad thread and all of you should feel bad for posting in it >:[ .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> This is a good thread and all of you should feel good for posting in it >:] .


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


>



>:[ .


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Oct 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


>


----------



## Pomponio (Oct 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If someone was stupid enough to make on a site that is for "furries" and then do not want his stuff labeled as furry, then that to me is just like asking to be called a furry.


 
Nope

The main reason i've seen for these people to make an account on FA is because they were sick of DA and its hordes of 16 year old girls and because of the good-bad art ratio.

Others love drama and don't even draw animals at all.

Some people came to FA by following their favorite artists.


Would you consider the guys at Disney World "furries" just because they wear costumes?

How about Walt Disney himself? Was he a furry because he created anthropomorphic characters? How about his employees? They certainly used to draw "anthro art", even though they had absolutely no control over their creations.

One day my 8 year old cousin made a drawing of my dog with a speech bubble. Since speech implies sentience, which is a human trait, and since The Lion King is considered by some people "a furry movie", does that mean my cousin is a furry?

What do you think about Michelangelo? He painted God as a human being. Does that mean he was a furry artist?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 27, 2009)

Pomponio said:


> Nope
> 
> The main reason i've seen for these people to make an account on FA is because they were sick of DA and its hordes of 16 year old girls and because of the good-bad art ratio.
> 
> ...



You missed my point by a super mile my friend. 

1: The lion king is NOT a furry movie.
2: Michelangelo has nothing to do with the equation
3: Your 8 year old cousin Anthropomorphasized the dog by giving it speech.
4: Walt Disney created cartoon characters, not furry characters.

My point was, If they are not furry, but have an account on a furry site, drawing cartoons or anthro art, some people are bound to call them a furry, I mean, what else would they expect from a furry site? And I never once said I thought of them as furry either.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 27, 2009)

Pomponio said:


> What do you think about Michelangelo? He painted God as a human being. Does that mean he was a furry artist?



Dude...  Just...

Stop posting.  Now.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 27, 2009)

This is what i think of this thread.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> This is what i think of this thread.


 









This is what I thought of this thread.


----------



## okami_kifty (Oct 27, 2009)

hehehe, lawl. what you gotta do is just calm down (somehow, doesnt matter how) and laugh at them. just laugh long and hard in their face and walk away, swishing your cute furry tail in their stupid failure of a face. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 27, 2009)

8-bit said:


> This is what I thought of this thread.


My opinion has been changed to:


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 27, 2009)

Pomponio said:


> Nope
> 
> The main reason i've seen for these people to make an account on FA is because they were sick of DA and its hordes of 16 year old girls and because of the good-bad art ratio.
> 
> ...




GTFO


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 27, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> GTFO



I love how pomp is getting negative replies to his post, also, I am glad I am not the only one thinking this *points to Zeke's post*.

EDIT: off topic: Zeke, out of curiosity, how the hell do you pronounce your name? o.o


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I love how pomp is getting negative replies to his post, also, I am glad I am not the only one thinking this *points to Zeke's post*.
> 
> EDIT: off topic: Zeke, out of curiosity, how the hell do you pronounce your name? o.o



Zi-K  shÃ¡d-dÅ-Fir.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> EDIT: off topic: Zeke, out of curiosity, how the hell do you pronounce your name? o.o


 
Through a mouthful of KFC, that's how.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 27, 2009)

Brazen said:


> Through a mouthful of KFC, that's how.



You just made me hungry for some KFC........But I don't have one close enough, nearest thing is called "USA fried chicken, which is actually ran by turkish folks .....or are they greek.....either or.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You just made me hungry for some KFC........But I don't have one close enough, nearest thing is called "USA fried chicken, which is actually ran by turkish folks .....or are they greek.....either or.



"USA Fried Chicken"

Glad we're known for such things.

America: Land of fried chicken and obesity.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 27, 2009)

Ricky said:


> "USA Fried Chicken"
> 
> Glad we're known for such things.
> 
> America: Land of fried chicken and obesity.



Well, mcdonalds and kfc was an american invention


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well, mcdonalds and kfc was an american invention



That's an inconvinent truth.


Daym, now I want some Kentucy fried Kill.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 27, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's an inconvinent truth.
> 
> 
> Daym, now I want some Kentucy fried Kill.



It isn't a bad invention so long as you don't over do it.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It isn't a bad invention so long as you don't over do it.



True dat.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope. Life's to short.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> My opinion has been changed to:





lol, you're an ass.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 27, 2009)

I am surprised this thread has not been locked yet. I haven't seen it ontopic for ages now.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am surprised this thread has not been locked yet. I haven't seen it ontopic for ages now.



I'm not complaining...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 27, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I'm not complaining...



Me neither, gives us all somewhere random to post random crap. XD


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Me neither, gives us all somewhere random to post random crap. XD




B:j887*bnkjhs! lol!


Hating w/o cause just isn't in my nature.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2009)

You know, it's sort of related to the topic. I am so sick and tired of people thinking they are so clever and smart just because they throw in your face "Hur hur, just admit the fandom is about sex. Look at all the porn you all have online."

It's so stupid. Oh noes you found a ton of furry porn online. There is a ton of porn of video game characters to. So does that make the whole gaming thing a sexual thing as well?

Stupid stupid people...can't you come up with something new to throw at me? Must it always be that same stupid half baked illogical argument? It's so easy to refute it's almost a waste of time.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know, it's sort of related to the topic. I am so sick and tired of people thinking they are so clever and smart just because they throw in your face "Hur hur, just admit the fandom is about sex. Look at all the porn you all have online."
> 
> It's so stupid. Oh noes you found a ton of furry porn online. There is a ton of porn of video game characters to. So does that make the whole gaming thing a sexual thing as well?
> 
> Stupid stupid people...can't you come up with something new to throw at me? Must it always be that same stupid half baked illogical argument? It's so easy to refute it's almost a waste of time.



lol


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2009)

8-bit said:


> lol



I'd lol more if people didn't take this skewered line of thinking seriously.

I don't mind it when people take up issue with the fandom. Please try to be legitimate and make sense. It's all I ask.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know, it's sort of related to the topic. I am so sick and tired of people thinking they are so clever and smart just because they throw in your face "Hur hur, just admit the fandom is about sex. Look at all the porn you all have online."
> 
> It's so stupid. Oh noes you found a ton of furry porn online. There is a ton of porn of video game characters to. So does that make the whole gaming thing a sexual thing as well?
> 
> Stupid stupid people...can't you come up with something new to throw at me? Must it always be that same stupid half baked illogical argument? It's so easy to refute it's almost a waste of time.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPAARLt4iMo
This video helped me alot to talk to people about the fandom.
Also Uncle Kage FTW!


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'd lol more if people didn't take this skewered line of thinking seriously.
> 
> I don't mind it when people take up issue with the fandom. Please try to be legitimate and make sense. It's all I ask.




Ditto.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> skewered



trpd calm down
youre making a mess


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPAARLt4iMo
> This video helped me alot to talk to people about the fandom.
> Also Uncle Kage FTW!



I certainly don't need help in figuring out how to deal with talking to people about the fandom, I do pretty well. In fact in the past I've had many people stop to tell me that they really enjoyed talking to me. They talk to other furries but they liked talking to me, because I was honest and I put things in context. So it really changed their outlook on the fandom, so that they understood it, in either a nuetral or positive light.

I will say that was interesting to watch. He does raise many good points. It was fun to watch.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> trpd calm down
> youre making a mess



I am calm.

Oh sorry...did I stop the thread derailment process? I'm so sorry!


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I am calm.
> 
> Oh sorry...did I stop the thread derailment process? I'm so sorry!





YOU SHOULD BE! lol


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2009)

8-bit said:


> YOU SHOULD BE! lol



I didn't mean it! Honestly! Google compelled me to post relevant topic stuff and the Flying Spaghetti Monster wouldn't leave me alone!

;cries; You don't even want to know what the Invisible Pink Unicorn was threatening!


----------



## Jelly (Oct 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I am calm.
> 
> Oh sorry...did I stop the thread derailment process? I'm so sorry!



...


"You are a _wizened_ thinker."

Or you can hulk out and be an idiot, this is always good for me, too. :3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> ...
> 
> 
> "You are a _wizened_ thinker."
> ...



I'm a dry thinker?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm a dry thinker?



OH COME ON
DID YOU MEAN TO USE THE WORD SKEWERED

and it means more like wrinkled, like a wizened old man


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I didn't mean it! Honestly! Google compelled me to post relevant topic stuff and the Flying Spaghetti Monster wouldn't leave me alone!
> 
> ;cries; You don't even want to know what the Invisible Pink Unicorn was threatening!






OH YOU.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> OH COME ON
> DID YOU MEAN TO USE THE WORD SKEWERED
> 
> and it means more like wrinkled, like a wizened old man



Yes....I did. Come on, it's an AWESOME word. Doesn't it make you think of taking really really stupid people who should not be diluting the gene pool further than it already is, sticking them on a sharp stick, and roasting them alive over a fire pit, while subjecting them to the worst trash the music world has to offer?

I don't know, when I see that word I think of the words "Dry" or "Withered"....wrinkled works too I guess.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yes....I did. Come on, it's an AWESOME word. Doesn't it make you think of taking really really stupid people who should not be diluting the gene pool further than it already is, sticking them on a sharp stick, and roasting them alive over a fire pit, while subjecting them to the worst trash the music world has to offer?



No. eventualy, the'll die because they'll become too stupid to remember how to breathe or eat.


Vlad the Impaler figured out how to skewer people from the ass up through the mouth. And they'd be alive for DAYS. (btw Vlad became Dracula, If I remember correctly)


I'm like a fuckin Snapple cap!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2009)

8-bit said:


> No. eventualy, the'll die because they'll become too stupid to remember how to breathe or eat.
> 
> 
> Vlad the Impaler figured out how to skewer people from the ass up through the mouth. And they'd be alive for DAYS. (btw Vlad became Dracula, If I remember correctly)
> ...



I think the other way would be more enjoyable.

Wow...smart dude. I'd hate to get on his bad side.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I think the other way would be more enjoyable.
> 
> Wow...smart dude. I'd hate to get on his bad side.




Yeh, I love that guy. Him, Buffalo Bill, and RPD Chief Brian Irons. :3



But people need to get over themselves. Both the haters and the furs who get too worked up about it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Yeh, I love that guy. Him, Buffalo Bill, and RPD Chief Brian Irons. :3
> 
> 
> 
> But people need to get over themselves. Both the haters and the furs who get too worked up about it.



All I can say is it's okay to want to be active in talking about the community, for or against, or neutral. So long as it stays on logical and rational grounds, it's all cool.

When you get worked up, it leads to being irrational and illogical.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I certainly don't need help in figuring out how to deal with talking to people about the fandom, I do pretty well. In fact in the past I've had many people stop to tell me that they really enjoyed talking to me. They talk to other furries but they liked talking to me, because I was honest and I put things in context. So it really changed their outlook on the fandom, so that they understood it, in either a nuetral or positive light.
> 
> I will say that was interesting to watch. He does raise many good points. It was fun to watch.


I think that video should be mandatory to watch especially to furries who are about to go on TV or such.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I think that video should be mandatory to watch especially to furries who are about to go on TV or such.



I still maintain that furries don't need to be on TV. Although them being on TV can be inevitable.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 27, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I think that video should be mandatory to watch especially to furries who are about to go on TV or such.



I think that propaganda and brainwashing is going a little far to preserve a hobby's reputation.
And John Q. is always going to get everything wrong, man. Nothing you will ever be able to do about that.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> All I can say is it's okay to want to be active in talking about the community, for or against, or neutral. So long as it stays on logical and rational grounds, it's all cool.
> 
> When you get worked up, it leads to being irrational and illogical.



But watching people get worked up is fucking Hilarious.




CannonFodder said:


> I think that video should be mandatory to watch especially to furries who are about to go on TV or such.



They'd STILL find a way to fuck everything up.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 28, 2009)

8-bit said:


> They'd STILL find a way to fuck everything up.


Murphy's law?


----------



## Pomponio (Oct 28, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You missed my point by a super mile my friend.
> 
> 1: The lion king is NOT a furry movie.


It is, according to some deluded furries. (my comment was directed at them)



RandyDarkshade said:


> 2: Michelangelo has nothing to do with the equation


Again, according to some furries, anthropomorphism equals furry no matter what.


RandyDarkshade said:


> 3: Your 8 year old cousin Anthropomorphasized the dog by giving it speech.


Yeah, that's what i said


RandyDarkshade said:


> 4: Walt Disney created cartoon characters, not furry characters.


Once again, some people (the ones my comment was directed to) say otherwise



RandyDarkshade said:


> My point was, If they are not furry, but have an account on a furry site, drawing cartoons or anthro art, some people are bound to call them a furry, I mean, what else would they expect from a furry site? And I never once said I thought of them as furry either.


I can understand why some random furry would see a non furry's account and assume they're furry. Sure, they're just asking for it. However, sometimes said artist denies being a furry and some random fur says "BAAW, you're just in denial. You once doodled a parrot"
Now THAT'S not good.


Judging by your post, i can tell you're not one of the people i'm refering to. Let me quote my older post:

_"Something that pisses me off are the furries who desperatedly want to label as many people/media/things as "furry" so they won't feel like outcasts"_

You may not have seen them, but i've had the misfortune of finding furries who claim that anything with a singlw drop of anthropomorphism is furry. Their list includes (but isn't limited to):

Totems, Animism, Fables, Greek and Egyptian mythologies and Ancient mythos in general, The Lion King, Looney Tunes, Walt Disney himself, people over 12 who enjoy anthropomorphic animal cartoons, people who draw talking animals (bipedal or otherwise), people who wear animal costumes or have an account on FA for whatever reason, etc.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 28, 2009)

Attaman said:


> What do you mean by "You people"?


 That's borderline racist, ain't it?


----------



## Pomponio (Oct 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> GTFO


 
Uhmm, i don't know if you took that shit seriously but i was talking about the furries who label random shit as "furry"


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 28, 2009)

I know what Pomponio's talking about. I once had some moron lecture me on how the movie Balto was a "furry movie" and in fact most Disney movies or anything with any resemblance of animals doing not animal things were made partly/specifically with furry fandom, not children, in mind.

The rational for such an opinion, naturally, was that I couldn't "prove they weren't".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 28, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I know what Pomponio's talking about. I once had some moron lecture me on how the movie Balto was a "furry movie" and in fact most Disney movies or anything with any resemblance of animals doing not animal things were made partly/specifically with furry fandom, not children, in mind.
> 
> The rational for such an opinion, naturally, was that I couldn't "prove they weren't".



I hope you trolled that moron. Did this person forget that Walt Disney and his team were creating cartoons way before the fandom was even thought of? Also, people can create cartoons, specifically with anthro animals in, and not be classed as a furry. Kids watch such cartoons everyday, and they are not furries.


----------



## Pomponio (Oct 28, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hope you trolled that moron. Did this person forget that Walt Disney and his team were creating cartoons way before the fandom was even thought of? Also, people can create cartoons, specifically with anthro animals in, and not be classed as a furry. Kids watch such cartoons everyday, and they are not furries.


 
I've discussed this with quite a few people. They claim that "furry" stuff existed before the furry fandom and that a person who beats off to babyfurs is just like a person who loves Disney movies. (someone once told me "you're a furry, you can't bash anything furry" and he was dead serious)


@Paxil: I know, right?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 28, 2009)

Pomponio said:


> They claim that "furry" stuff existed before the furry fandom



There's a thread for this now.  Feel free to throw in your 2c 



> and that a person who beats off to babyfurs is just like a person who loves Disney movies.


OK, you lost me there.  When did we start talking about babyfurs?

Does this have anything to do with Michelangelo?


----------



## Pomponio (Oct 28, 2009)

Ricky said:


> There's a thread for this now. Feel free to throw in your 2c


Done



> OK, you lost me there. When did we start talking about babyfurs?
> 
> Does this have anything to do with Michelangelo?


 That's funny but you're a bit late. It was established some posts above that the topic is "furries who label random shit as furry and equate socially acceptable media with their sick fetishes"


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They are probably kids, media-fags (people who believe what they watch on t.v), and/or people who have had experiences with the furry fandom that went bad.
> 
> 
> Just laugh and wave.


 


Dass said:


> Have you ever commented on youtube? It's far worse. People were yelling at me for getting angry at a video about WHY CANADA SUCKS when they themselves would likely kill someone for criticizing America.
> 
> Edit: The same applies to trade chat in WoW.


 


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You people still don't understand why you're one of the biggest targets on the internet.


 


I just tell them to shove their faggot asses into their boyfriend's (or girlfriend's, if they're a woman) mouth and sit tight for the Army to show up.

That usually gets them to shut up.

So yeah, I guess you could say that I hate them.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 30, 2009)

Most adults do understand, those were probably kids. I just ignore them and tell them to grow up.


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

Furlone said:


> Most adults do understand, those were probably kids. I just ignore them and tell them to grow up.


 


Eh, not as fun.


And I can assure you that most adults DO NOT understand.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 30, 2009)

It's like a hobby.  Older people collect stamps w/e, well at least some of them, and kids would never, because it's boring. Young kids like to skate board, some adults I believe do skateboard, most just don't. I just don't understand people that are against furries, and sign up for furry websites to make fun of the furries, and make them feel horrible. Because it just wont work, number one they're outnumbered, number two they are wasting their time.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Hate is such a strong word. I always use "dislike".


----------



## TDK (Oct 30, 2009)

TL;DR. This whole notion is too deep.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 30, 2009)

I had people tell me never use the word "Hate" it's such a strong word. I believe that it is, but I still use it too .


----------



## pwnt2j (Oct 30, 2009)

lol
my 2 cents?
Get butt hurt all you want, why be associated with name like that if you can't shrug it off? Quit being so open or be alot less butthurt
LoL

I'm a black guy
I can sit here and be called nigger and whatever the hell else and not care
why? cause it's no big deal, once I start being denied certain privileges because of it, that's cause for concern, but I can't stop being black, furries can stop being furry though, so they can count themselves lucky


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

pwnt2j said:


> lol
> my 2 cents?
> Get butt hurt all you want, why be associated with name like that if you can't shrug it off? Quit being so open or be alot less butthurt
> LoL
> ...



This is true. Furries have a choice whether to shrug it off or react to it, like you made the choice to shrug off being called a nigger. Personally I don't use the term, the only word I use is Black, but then I refer to my own skin color as white. A black guy can call me chalky, whitey, white trash or what ever it wont bother me.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 30, 2009)

Furlone said:


> I just don't understand people that are against furries, and sign up for furry websites to make fun of the furries, and make them feel horrible. Because it just wont work,


Which is why we have these threads.  Which is why we constantly see references to how "The mundanes don't understand us."  Which is why we see lots of furries make huge hug-box journal entries that lead to spamming the "horrid, horrid troll's" account because they said something negative about their artwork.

It works, it works _well_.  Some Furries it works so well against that they hold the grudges for _over a decade_.  When's the last time you saw a Trekkie hold a ten year grudge against someone?


----------



## pheonix (Oct 30, 2009)

I find anti-furs amusing. I'll sometimes join in the fun and rag on some furfags just for the lulz.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 30, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Which is why we have these threads.  Which is why we constantly see references to how "The mundanes don't understand us."  Which is why we see lots of furries make huge hug-box journal entries that lead to spamming the "horrid, horrid troll's" account because they said something negative about their artwork.
> 
> It works, it works _well_.  Some Furries it works so well against that they hold the grudges for _over a decade_.  When's the last time you saw a Trekkie hold a ten year grudge against someone?


To true


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 30, 2009)

OP is butthurt because he keeps feeding the trolls with his whining and complaints here.

I bet he gets trolled on SL too.


----------



## Nhilus Shadowpaw (Oct 31, 2009)

ehh, i get annoyed and dissapointed at them sometimes, but mind as well just ignore them and avoid making them any worse.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Oct 31, 2009)

Just ignore them

I couldn't give a toss myself


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow this is still goin huh.



Neat.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

LET IT DIE! D: Its all hilarious but c'mon! LEt it fall into the archives of 'lol that's douchey' or whatever


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> LET IT DIE! D: Its all hilarious but c'mon! LEt it fall into the archives of 'lol that's douchey' or whatever


This is the reason why I find furry drama annoying because it DOES NOT die ever!  Sure it's funny at first but five bucks says this thread will still be up here a month from now.


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2009)

If only BB forums had a sage function.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 1, 2009)

I love anti furries. It's so fun to side with them and watch furfags stir up massive drama.



Aden said:


> I live in the same city that Foxmas is going to be. I'll need four gallons for Jaspian alone.



Holy shit, I feel sorry for you. Glad I have an ocean between Foxmas and me.

Shoot them with your paintball gun! c:


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Glad I have an ocean between Foxmas and me.
> 
> Shoot them with your paintball gun! c:


Wait I thought Foxmas got cancelled?


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait I thought Foxmas got cancelled?



It did, after I wrote that.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> It did, after I wrote that.



Yeah I just found out. Apparently SA was behind it. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

I hate everyone, so I guess that I also hate the antifurries.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> I hate everyone, so I guess that I also hate the antifurries.



That means you also hate furries and yourself if you hate everyone. I like that.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> That means you also hate furries and yourself if you hate everyone. I like that.


 
Yes, I also hate myself, IÂ´m even more miserable than Dr House, as also much of his existencial questions sorrounds me, with the diference that that fictional character haves a strong heart... me instead, I have the weakest heart on earth.

But yeah, all what exists becomes an object of my hatred.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Yes, I also hate myself, IÂ´m even more miserable than Dr House, as also much of his existencial questions sorrounds me, with the diference that that fictional character haves a strong heart... me instead, I have the weakest heart on earth.
> 
> But yeah, all what exists becomes an object of my hatred.



brb, purging my brain from massive emo infection.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> brb, purging my brain from massive emo infection.


 
Hey, IÂ´m not emo!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Hey, IÂ´m not emo!



O'rly?


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> O'rly?


 
Yes! Indeed I consider that their ideology is absurd (even if it can be considered an ideology, maybe below the scope of a kind antropological manner). Why the people think that someone is emo when he or she is sad? After all, I know emo people and they are never sad, indeed most of the time they are laughing stupidly as any common human..


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Hey, IÂ´m not emo!


*starts playing pop music*
It's the only thing to get rid of emo-ness.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Yes! Indeed I consider that their ideology is absurd (even if it can be considered an ideology, maybe below the scope of a kind antropological manner). Why the people think that someone is emo when he or she is sad? After all, I know emo people and they are never sad, indeed most of the time they are laughing stupidly as any common human..



Ah I see....



CannonFodder said:


> *starts playing pop music*
> It's the only thing to get rid of emo-ness.



No, thrash metal or hard rock is required to remove emo-ness. Either those or benny hill music.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> *starts playing pop music*
> It's the only thing to get rid of emo-ness.


 
*Puts some good brutal death metal from Austria and then some good raw black metal from norway* ThatÂ´s the best way of get away from gay pop music.

Well, indeed Anal Cunt would be the best way but that is just too underground and too free for weak minds.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> *Puts some good brutal death metal from Austria and then some good raw black metal from norway* ThatÂ´s the best way of get away from gay pop music.



I've heard Swedish black metal is better than norwegian, atleast the underground scene.'

Oh my drifting off topic are we? 

Um, I hate furries. :V


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 1, 2009)

ignore them


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I've heard Swedish black metal is better than norwegian, atleast the underground scene.


 
Well, they are different rather than better one upon other. The norwegian black metal tends to be very melodical and to have a "dark" touch on every of their songs, and so the guitars use very much the tremolo picking. The swedish black metal is less melodical and haves some death metal influences, as they donÂ´t use very much the tremolo picking and preffer to do thrashy riffs. In both countries there are alot of useless bands but also both have very good exponents.


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Well, indeed Anal Cunt would be the best way but that is just too underground and too free for weak minds.



ahahahahaaa

Implying that Anal Cunt is an "underground" band.

Guys I think we're getting trool'd.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Well, they are different rather than better one upon other. The norwegian black metal tends to be very melodical and to have a "dark" touch on every of their songs, and so the guitars use very much the tremolo picking. The swedish black metal is less melodical and haves some death metal influences, as they donÂ´t use very much the tremolo picking and preffer to do thrashy riffs. In both countries there are alot of useless bands but also both have very good exponents.



Hm, I'm not very into black metal so I wouldn't know. I'm more into 80's thrash metal and some gothenburg metal. Which is where I live : D



Open_wound_ said:


> Well, indeed Anal Cunt would be the best way but that is just too underground and too free for weak minds.



Oh god Anal Cunt, do not want grindcore. Talentless shit.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Hm, I'm not very into black metal so I wouldn't know. I'm more into 80's thrash metal and some gothenburg metal. Which is where I live : D
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god Anal Cunt, do not want grindcore. Talentless shit.


 
I know that Anal Cunt indeed does not have much talent but what I like from them is the explosion of freedom that emerges from each of their songs, as in their lyrics they give a "fuck you" to almost every living thing.

And about thrash metal... I donÂ´t like it, is too slow for me v..v


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> I know that Anal Cunt indeed does not have much talent but what I like from them is the explosion of freedom that emerges from each of their songs, as in their lyrics they give a "fuck you" to almost every living thing.
> 
> And about thrash metal... I donÂ´t like it, is too slow for me v..v



Reign in Blood. Average tempo: 210 BPM. That's pretty darn fast.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I've heard Swedish black metal is better than norwegian, atleast the underground scene.'
> 
> Oh my drifting off topic are we?
> 
> Um, I hate furries. :V



Norwegian black metal is generally overrated. These days Sweden, Finland, and The Netherlands produce most of the best bands :V .

Also fuck the topic :[ .


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Ah I see....
> 
> 
> 
> No, thrash metal or hard rock is required to remove emo-ness. Either those or benny hill music.



FYI, emo is short for 'emotive post-hardcore punk'.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 1, 2009)

User Open wound reminds me of a dumber variation on the "Goth" Kids from South Park.


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 1, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> User Open wound reminds me of a dumber variation on the "Goth" Kids from South Park.



Emo isn't an offshoot of goth either, it's another misconception.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

This thread de-railed much? I am surprised it has not been locked yet. The mods are slacking!


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The mods are slacking!



Good morning.

This topic's been done for a couple of days weeks months years now, so a little topic drift is okay.


----------



## Tail Bait (Nov 1, 2009)

all of my best friends are furry haters. i just say live and let live, they can hate furries if they like but thats probably because they have never had a chance to wear a tail . The annoying thing is with my friends is that they come round alot, which means i have to always delete my web history just in case, and also, i do all of my furry art on paper! once one of my friends found a drawing and they were like :O then i had to tell a lie about a school project :grin: it was a close call though


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

Damned inexistent god! Stop saying/insinuating that IÂ´m emo! I hate emo music, I hate emo lyrics, I donÂ´t dress like an emo IRL...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Damned inexistent god! Stop saying/insinuating that IÂ´m emo! I hate emo music, I hate emo lyrics, I donÂ´t dress like an emo IRL...



Prove god doesn't exist. Or is that an error in your perception?


----------



## LustBubbles (Nov 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Prove god doesn't exist. Or is that an error in your perception?



 Bracing for impact.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

LustBubbles said:


> Bracing for impact.



In my brain thread she said, and I can get a quote if need be, that all our perceptions have errors in. So if she believes god does not exist, that must be an error in her perception. like me believing god does exist must be an error to.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 1, 2009)

LustBubbles said:


> Bracing for impact.


*goes to bomb shelter*


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> In my brain thread she said, and I can get a quote if need be, that all our perceptions have errors in. So if she believes god does not exist, that must be an error in her perception. like me believing god does exist must be an error to.


 
*Smiles to you in a friendly manner*

Well, thatÂ´s a very long story, but to say it in very very short words, psicology discovered that to believe in god is a sociocultural phenomenom that appears instinctively in any social group and so in the persons that comprehend it.

God canÂ´t be proved scientifically, only by metaphisical ways but as I said in your thread, metaphisic is false. There is a logic argument that says that if everything haves a begining and an origin,and then if you follow the chain of causes you will find something that doesnÂ´t haves a cause because it is the cause of all causes in the origin of universe, and that thing is god (look for "Santo TomÃ¡s de Aquino" and his "5 proofs that god exists"). However, as I also said in your thread, I donÂ´t believe in logic ^^;;

BTW, congratulations ^^ I liked your counterargument


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> *Smiles to you in a friendly manner*
> 
> Well, thatÂ´s a very long story, but to say it in very very short words, psicology discovered that to believe in god is a sociocultural phenomenom that appears instinctively in any social group and so in the persons that comprehend it.



Wha?


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 1, 2009)

One thing that makes me mad though,is those who say that because i'm a furry i use a litter box,and i try to tell them that it's a urban rumor like alligators in sewers,and they say the same thing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> One thing that makes me mad though,is those who say that because i'm a furry i use a litter box,and i try to tell them that it's a urban rumor like alligators in sewers,and they say the same thing.



You need to spot when you are being trolled.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2009)

A lot of so-called anti-furries are themselves furries.  Regardless of anything else that motivates them, furries and non- alike, the one reason they all share in common is that it amuses them to troll furries and to say the things they do about furries, no matter how obviously untrue it is about the majority.  It amuses them because they know the reaction they'll get is the one they want: an overly defensive reaction from people with no self esteem and no sense of perspective about the furry fandom that eventually decays into being maneuvered into defending something that isn't true or shouldn't be defended, or being maneuvered into doing something you don't want to do.

The best defense against so-called anti-furries is simple:  Be boring to them, and don't let them get under your skin.  Don't even hate them, because you acknowledge them getting to you if you do.  The moment you let them get to you is the moment you let them have power over you, and you transform yourself from a free person into a bitter marionette for their amusement.

I could've sworn the answer was given a couple times before... :|


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 1, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> A lot of so-called anti-furries are themselves furries.  Regardless of anything else that motivates them, furries and non- alike, the one reason they all share in common is that it amuses them to troll furries and to say the things they do about furries, no matter how obviously untrue it is about the majority.  It amuses them because they know the reaction they'll get is the one they want: an overly defensive reaction from people with no self esteem and no sense of perspective about the furry fandom that eventually decays into being maneuvered into defending something that isn't true or shouldn't be defended, or being maneuvered into doing something you don't want to do.
> 
> The best defense against so-called anti-furries is simple:  Be boring to them, and don't let them get under your skin.  Don't even hate them, because you acknowledge them getting to you if you do.  The moment you let them get to you is the moment you let them have power over you, and you transform yourself from a free person into a bitter marionette for their amusement.
> 
> I could've sworn the answer was given a couple times before... :|


Yeah this answer has been said atleast five times on this thread, we just spent the entire thread saying this only problem the thread won't die.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 1, 2009)

*"FURRIES AREN'T ALL ABOUT SEX!! FUCK YOU GUYS!!!*

Now leave me be as I go fap to three-boobed wolftaurs with dicks for eyes."


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 2, 2009)

everyone has the right but everything has a limit then you do not get me all will be well but about the anti furry I can only say are ignorant people


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll second that.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 2, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Now leave me be as I go fap to three-boobed wolftaurs with dicks for eyes."



....that's certainly something.....interesting....


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> "FURRIES AREN'T ALL ABOUT SEX!! FUCK YOU GUYS!!!
> *
> Now leave me be as I go fap to three-boobed wolftaurs with dicks for eyes."*



:V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 2, 2009)

Neighboursfiends said:


> everyone has the right but everything has a limit then you do not get me all will be well but about the anti furry I can only say are ignorant people



Ignorant because they don't like the fandom? so you are saying they MUST like the fandom to not be ignorant? They have a right to dislike the fandom whether we as furries like it or not. That does not make them ignorant.

If disliking the fandom is all it takes to be ignorant, than those furries who dislike anti-furs are also ignorant, by your own definition.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 2, 2009)

This thread is fail and why does it exist


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 2, 2009)

Ricky said:


> This thread is fail and why does it exist



It has been existence for awhile now, been de railed I don't know how many times, and the mods have still left it open.


----------



## Aden (Nov 2, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It has been existence for awhile now, been de railed I don't know how many times, and the mods have still left it open.



I know! It's wonderful. Thanks mods.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 2, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> ....that's certainly something.....interesting....





Whitenoise said:


> :V


STOP FURSECUTING ME!!!!
-cut cut cut cut-



RandyDarkshade said:


> Ignorant because they don't like the fandom? so you are saying they MUST like the fandom to not be ignorant? They have a right to dislike the fandom whether we as furries like it or not. That does not make them ignorant.
> 
> If disliking the fandom is all it takes to be ignorant, than those furries who dislike anti-furs are also ignorant, by your own definition.


Also, THIS.
So.much.

I hate that hypocritical bullshit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 2, 2009)

Aden said:


> I know! It's wonderful. Thanks mods.



I don't think there is much left of this horse to beat now.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> STOP FURSECUTING ME!!!!
> -cut cut cut cut-



:V


----------



## tora777 (Jan 21, 2010)

Those "Yiff In Hell" supporters are just an off-shoot of hate groups like the KKK, the Skinheads, and the Nazis.  If those guys and gals hate furry-fandom so much, they shouldn't associate themselves with it.  But noooOOOOO!  Those narrow-minded fascists have to torment us!  They need to either stop hating us, or leave us alone; otherwise, they can go jump into a pool of piranhas that are one day away from starving to death.

Who agrees with me?


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 21, 2010)

tora777 said:


> Those "Yiff In Hell" supporters are just an off-shoot of hate groups like the KKK, the Skinheads, and the Nazis.  If those guys and gals hate furry-fandom so much, they shouldn't associate themselves with it.  But noooOOOOO!  Those narrow-minded fascists have to torment us!  They need to either stop hating us, or leave us alone; otherwise, they can go jump into a pool of piranhas that are one day away from starving to death.
> 
> Who agrees with me?



You best be troll'n...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2010)

tora777 said:


> Those "Yiff In Hell" supporters are just an off-shoot of hate groups like the KKK, the Skinheads, and the Nazis.  If those guys and gals hate furry-fandom so much, they shouldn't associate themselves with it.  But noooOOOOO!  Those narrow-minded fascists have to torment us!  They need to either stop hating us, or leave us alone; otherwise, they can go jump into a pool of piranhas that are one day away from starving to death.
> 
> Who agrees with me?


I'd hate to break it to you, but alot of the "trolls" are other furries.
Then there's the new guys on FA that just joined and saw the mature content filter and thought "Ooh I can look at porn!" *clicks off*


----------



## Kelo (Jan 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd hate to break it to you, but alot of the "trolls" are other furries.
> Then there's the new guys on FA that just joined and saw the mature content filter and thought "Ooh I can look at porn!" *clicks off*



Now that's true, and I joined FA originally many years ago for the porn since I had to have an account to view it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Now that's true, and I joined FA originally many years ago for the porn since I had to have an account to view it.


I mean people look for porn and they find one of the extremely weird fetishes when they click it.


----------



## Aden (Jan 21, 2010)

tora777 said:


> Those "Yiff In Hell" supporters are just an off-shoot of hate groups like the KKK, the Skinheads, and the Nazis.  If those guys and gals hate furry-fandom so much, they shouldn't associate themselves with it.  But noooOOOOO!  Those narrow-minded fascists have to torment us!  They need to either stop hating us, or leave us alone; otherwise, they can go jump into a pool of piranhas that are one day away from starving to death.
> 
> Who agrees with me?



Hahahaha


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hahahaha


He's serious too.


----------



## Aden (Jan 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He's serious too.



That's why it's funny!


----------



## Kelo (Jan 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I mean people look for porn and they find one of the extremely weird fetishes when they click it.



That's true too I guess, though I never really been all too bothered by the extreme stuff.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2010)

Kelo said:


> That's true too I guess, though I never really been all too bothered by the extreme stuff.


Before I came to FA I didn't know about vore, inflation, macro, micro, diaper, herms or scat.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope you realize that will be the guys one and only post.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hope you realize that will be the guys one and only post.


Yup, that's one hell of an unfortunate first post.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Yup, that's one hell of an unfortunate first post.



He meant to say, it was a pa-trollin troll dat be a trollin. We should have just ignored the post like it never was there.


----------



## tora777 (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I'm getting a lot more replies to my post than I thought I would.  And as for what I said, I'm not trolling, I simply stating my beliefs.  You can agree of disagree, but you can't make me disagree with how I feel.  True, I was rather harsh, but when I talk about something I hate, I can't help but be harsh; that's how I'm wired.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 21, 2010)

Who necro'd this turd >:[ ?



tora777 said:


> Those "Yiff In Hell" supporters are just an off-shoot of hate groups like the KKK, the Skinheads, and the Nazis.  If those guys and gals hate furry-fandom so much, they shouldn't associate themselves with it.  But noooOOOOO!  Those narrow-minded fascists have to torment us!  They need to either stop hating us, or leave us alone; otherwise, they can go jump into a pool of piranhas that are one day away from starving to death.
> 
> Who agrees with me?



Try harder :[ .


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 21, 2010)

Nah, I don't hate anti-furries, I hate bigots and ignorant people.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

tora777 said:


> Those "Yiff In Hell" supporters are just an off-shoot of hate groups like the KKK, the Skinheads, and the Nazis.  If those guys and gals hate furry-fandom so much, they shouldn't associate themselves with it.  But noooOOOOO!  Those narrow-minded fascists have to torment us!  They need to either stop hating us, or leave us alone; otherwise, they can go jump into a pool of piranhas that are one day away from starving to death.
> 
> Who agrees with me?




Just because someone yells "yiff in hell" does not mean they absolutely hate us. You just painted everyone who says three words with the same brush yet you accuse THEM of being narrow-minded? >.>


----------



## Yrr (Jan 21, 2010)

This topic needs to die.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2010)

tora777 said:


> KKK, and the Nazis.  Who agrees with me?


Um the KKK raped kids while making their parents watched, then beat them to death and dumped them into rivers.  The Nazis killed 5million jews and gays(you don't hear about that part much though), they during one test put a mother and her baby into a boiling water and slowly rose it to test how strong a mother's love really is.
If you really do believe trolls are even close to this, JUST GET OUT NOW!


----------



## Geek (Jan 21, 2010)

Everyone is so careful not to offend the furries!

My thing about this thread, and furries going around in suits, is that I wonder about the motivation. It strikes me as a kind of "look at me, look at how different I am" rather than "true individualism" (whatever that is). I don't understand the need to loudly advertise one's interests or individuality. Perhaps I'm simply put off by what I see to be attention seeking behavior.

The whole thing reminds me of the punk kids when I was in high school. I dated this girl who had jet black hair, and decided to dye her bangs FIRE ENGINE RED, and then proceeded to mouth off at anyone who cast a glace in her direction (god help you if you stared). To me, it was like she dyed her hair just so that she'd get a reaction out of people. The furry thing... again, like everyone else, I'm trying to be careful not to offend, but it's like the fire engine red bangs to me... it's like someone looking for a confrontation or a reaction.


----------



## Taasla (Jan 21, 2010)

You're 32 years old and are getting upset about a generalization?  Dude, you need to calm down.


----------



## Yrr (Jan 21, 2010)

This topic is dated 3 months ago.

You aren't gonna get a reply out of him.


----------



## Taasla (Jan 21, 2010)

Oops.  Reading fail on my part.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 21, 2010)

Geek said:


> Everyone is so careful not to offend the furries!
> 
> My thing about this thread, and furries going around in suits, is that I wonder about the motivation. It strikes me as a kind of "look at me, look at how different I am" rather than "true individualism" (whatever that is). I don't understand the need to loudly advertise one's interests or individuality. Perhaps I'm simply put off by what I see to be attention seeking behavior.
> 
> The whole thing reminds me of the punk kids when I was in high school. I dated this girl who had jet black hair, and decided to dye her bangs FIRE ENGINE RED, and then proceeded to mouth off at anyone who cast a glace in her direction (god help you if you stared). To me, it was like she dyed her hair just so that she'd get a reaction out of people. The furry thing... again, like everyone else, I'm trying to be careful not to offend, but it's like the fire engine red bangs to me... it's like someone looking for a confrontation or a reaction.


Ilu :3


----------



## Tycho (Jan 21, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Who necro'd this turd >:[ ?



Echoing this sentiment.



Whitenoise said:


> Try harder :[ .



He made his username Tora.  He's trying as hard as his feeble little troll mind can.


----------

